# Bleander Warsssss



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

*Vitamix 7500 64-oz 17-in-1 Variable-Speed Blender w/ Aer Disc Container vs Wolfgang Puck 68 oz. High-Performance Commercial Countertop Blenderv 
Who will win?*


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't have hands on experience with either blender, but I do have with the Vita-Prep which is the commercial; version of the Vitamix 7500. The Vita-Prep is $40 cheaper than the Vitamix 7500. Both have the same basic features and look more or less the same on the surface, but the Vita-Prep has a bigger motor designed for the rigors of a professional kitchen. I have never encountered another blender that I even remotely like as much. The Vita-Prep also is designed for long life as well as for the rigors of professional kitchen life. I have had mine for probably 25 years.


----------

